# Fairborn Ohio show



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 24, 2015)

Don't know anything about it but might be worth going if close


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 24, 2015)

This is a fun show worth going to


----------



## partsguy (Aug 24, 2015)

It's back?! YES!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Aug 25, 2015)

I think we will set up with roadies. Hopefully sell a few so my winter storage won't be so packed. Can't commit to do it all day but a good couple of hours.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 25, 2015)

I guess I'll be there......hopefully


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 26, 2015)

Good  to know there will be vintage bikes there


----------



## partsguy (Aug 28, 2015)

I may be out of town that weekend...maybe


----------



## Terry66 (Aug 29, 2015)

It is a nice show. I helped Bryan with the previous two shows. In the past it was mostly vintage, custom and rats. I am planning a space with a couple bikes and a box of parts. I'll post a few bikes later. I'll also probably bring a couple to show


----------



## linksandkinks (Aug 29, 2015)

well hell was coming on here to post this lol I'm a little late,


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 3, 2015)

I think I'm going to head over to the Portland show in the morning and stop by this one on the way home.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 3, 2015)

dont for get the pictures guys thanks for posting this  from bicycle larry


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 4, 2015)

This is a great show opens tomorrow at 8 am


----------



## partsguy (Sep 4, 2015)

Out of town this weekend. Post pics!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 5, 2015)

Pretty good time, didn't take pictures though.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 5, 2015)

*Fairborn show*

Great show lots of cable members and the best freestyle 20 in bike collection I've ever seen


----------



## chitown (Sep 6, 2015)

bentwoody66 said:


> Pretty good time, didn't take pictures though.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 6, 2015)

*The pictures*

Tried 6 times its not on this end


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 6, 2015)

First time attending,found a few things and did some trading,sorry no pics here either


----------

